
Teen took Snapchat photos crashing Mercedes at 107mph. Her victim sued Snapchat - daj40
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/28/lawsuit-blames-snapchat-for-107-mph-crash-in-mercedes-caused-by-teen-girl-using-speed-filter/
======
commentzorro
Snapchat doesn't kill people, people do.

I'll give you my speed filter when you pry it from my cold, dead hands.

If Snapchat is outlawed, only outlaws will have Snapchat.

------
sharemywin
seems like it would be easy enough for them to disable the app over 20 miles
an hour. but, what would the point of the app be then?

~~~
rocketeers
yeah but you could be a passenger, on a plane, on a train - it's not for
idiots driving

------
LaSombra
Reminds me of the Peachoid episode of House of Cards.

